# Hitman Absolution BEX Error



## nitr0uk (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've had Hitman Absolution since release and I just cannot get it to run. The game will launch and usually get to the 'choose difficulty' stage and then crash with the following error;

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: BEX
Application Name: HMA.exe
Application Version: 1.0.438.0
Application Timestamp: 50b5399f
Fault Module Name: StackHash_5861
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Offset: PCH_B5_FROM_ntdll+0x00041318
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Data: 00000008
OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 2057
Additional Information 1: 5861
Additional Information 2: 5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3: dac6
Additional Information 4: dac6c2650fa14dd558bd9f448e23afd1

I have tried disabling DEP through elevated command prompt and it still produces the above error. I have also updated all the drivers I can think of, I am out of ideas.

Hope you can help.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
try this

press start
ins the search area, write this:

cmd
now cmd should appear, right click and choose run as admin
in cmd right this:

sfc /scannow

wait for it to complete
after that verify the game's cache integrity in steam
retry the game again


----------



## nitr0uk (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi RockmasteR,

I tried everything you said but unfortunately the issue still persists.

sfc /scannow reported no violations and steam validated successfully.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to your steamapps folder, locate Hitman absolution folder
delete the .exe file maybe it's HMA.exe
just delete it, open steam and check for game's cache integrity again
it should download it again


----------



## nitr0uk (Apr 30, 2012)

I deleted the .exe, unfortuneately the issue still persists.


----------

